# numérisation défectueuse avec scanner iriscan



## tractopel (13 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acquérir un petit scanner portable de marque iris (modèle iriscan express 2) changé 2 fois parce que je pensais qu'il était défectueux. En fait ce doit être le logiciel. Défaut constaté : numérise tout sauf les photos couleurs dès que le format est supérieur à 6X4. Dans ce dernier cas, la numérisation comporte de larges zones de blanc. J'ai appelé à plusieurs reprises la société Iris qui m'a communiqué en téléchargement un nouveau pilote. Comme le défaut constaté subsistait, ils m'ont aidé par téléphone à régler l'interface. Défaut toujours présent. Depuis, Iris ne répond plus et a baissé apparemment les bras devant le problème. Précision : j'ai procédé par 2 fois à la désintal-réinstal sans plus de succès.
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une piste ou une idée ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## pussyrayee (14 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 
J'ai le même problème, j'ai acquis ce scanner récemment (16 avril 2012), et impossible de numériser une photographie. De grandes zones blanches inutiles apparaissent sur le résultat écran. J'ai essayé de réinstaller le logiciel, en vain.
Je dispose d'un MacBook pro en 10.6.8.
Pas d'aide de la part de NetWalker où a été acheté le scanner, ni de la part de IrisScan, malgré des mails qui leur ont été adressé. Cela fait cher du matériel pour un défaut pareil.
Comment faire pour numériser une photographie ? Rien dans le manuel utilisateur ne mentionne ce défaut et comment le corriger. Certaines fonctions mentionnées dans le manuel utilisateur ne sont d'ailleurs pas valides.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?
Merci à tous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2012)

Je ne sais pas combien coûte de scanner, mais je sais bien ce que je ferais dans ta situation : lettre recommandée au fabricant ou, s'il est étranger, à l'importateur le sommant d'apporter une réponse satisfaisante sous menace de dépôt de plainte pour tromperie sur la qualité de la marchandise vendue.


----------



## pussyrayee (14 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas combien coûte de scanner, mais je sais bien ce que je ferais dans ta situation : lettre recommandée au fabricant ou, s'il est étranger, à l'importateur le sommant d'apporter une réponse satisfaisante sous menace de dépôt de plainte pour tromperie sur la qualité de la marchandise vendue.


Ce matériel m'a coûté 175&#8364; chez NetWalker en région parisienne et qui ne fait que de la vente par internet. Impossible de les joindre par téléphone, je leur ai donc envoyé un mail, mais ils n'ont pas répondu. J'ai envoyé également un courriel à IrisCan et en guise de réponse on me demande si j'ai calibré le scanner, bien entendu, je leur ai signifié que c'est évidemment la première chose qui est demandée et qui a été fait X fois.
Plusieurs fonctions mentionnées dans la notice utilisateur n'existent pas et rendent l'utilisation de ce scanner impossible. Ce scanner ne remplit pas sa fonction essentielle et ne sert donc à rien.
Sans réponse satisfaisante, je pense retourner ce matériel en recommandée avec accusé de réception chez NetWalker, car je n'ai pas le temps dans des procédures longues coûteuses et fastidieuses.
Pour le moment ce truc est là à ne servir à rien&#8230;


----------



## pussyrayee (16 Mai 2012)

J'ai eu une réponse du constructeur situé en Belgique et pour tout aide ces derniers me renvoient sur un forum en anglais où rien n'est expliqué pour dégager ce défaut. Ilest vraisemblable que c'est un défaut constructeur donc à eux de prendre leur fesponsabilité ainsi que le revendeur à qui je retourne ce matériel abscons qui ne me satisfait pas du tout.


----------



## pussyrayee (21 Mai 2012)

tractopel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens d'acquérir un petit scanner portable de marque iris (modèle iriscan express 2) changé 2 fois parce que je pensais qu'il était défectueux. En fait ce doit être le logiciel. Défaut constaté : numérise tout sauf les photos couleurs dès que le format est supérieur à 6X4. Dans ce dernier cas, la numérisation comporte de larges zones de blanc. J'ai appelé à plusieurs reprises la société Iris qui m'a communiqué en téléchargement un nouveau pilote. Comme le défaut constaté subsistait, ils m'ont aidé par téléphone à régler l'interface. Défaut toujours présent. Depuis, Iris ne répond plus et a baissé apparemment les bras devant le problème. Précision : j'ai procédé par 2 fois à la désintal-réinstal sans plus de succès.
> Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une piste ou une idée ?
> Merci d'avance.


Bonjour, 
Je viens finalement de recevoir un appel des services constructeur IrisCan France [03 88 79 10 90]. 
J'ai appris fortuitement que ce modèle de scanner n'accepte pas les documents photographiques mais UNIQUEMENT les documents de type administratif sur simple papier, c'est-à-dire qu'il est impossible de numériser une photographie sur support argentique ou numérique parce que l'optique de ce scanner n'accepte pas le support papier particulier de la photographie, mais que du papier 80g ou éventuellement des images de type magazine, ce qui j'en conviens, n'offre aucun intérêt. 
Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais en ce qui me concerne, il est possible que je sois remboursée car RIEN ne mentionnait ce défaut sur le site du revendeur. Essayez de voir sur le site où vous avez acheté votre scanner s'il est mentionné quelque part ce problème, sinon, vous pourriez-vous faire rembourser aussi car, le but premier d'un scanner c'est justement de pouvoir numériser une photo qu'elle soit numérique ou argentique.
Bien sincèrement.


----------



## pussyrayee (12 Juin 2012)

tractopel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens d'acquérir un petit scanner portable de marque iris (modèle iriscan express 2) changé 2 fois parce que je pensais qu'il était défectueux. En fait ce doit être le logiciel. Défaut constaté : numérise tout sauf les photos couleurs dès que le format est supérieur à 6X4. Dans ce dernier cas, la numérisation comporte de larges zones de blanc. J'ai appelé à plusieurs reprises la société Iris qui m'a communiqué en téléchargement un nouveau pilote. Comme le défaut constaté subsistait, ils m'ont aidé par téléphone à régler l'interface. Défaut toujours présent. Depuis, Iris ne répond plus et a baissé apparemment les bras devant le problème. Précision : j'ai procédé par 2 fois à la désintal-réinstal sans plus de succès.
> Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une piste ou une idée ?
> Merci d'avance.


Bonjour, 
Où en êtes-vous avec ce défaut de numérisation de ce scanner iRiscan ? 
Pour ma part, je fais appel à une association de consommateurs, UFC Que Choisir, parce que ce produit acheté le 16 avril 2012, et qui m'a coûté 170&#8364; environ, ne répond pas à mes attentes et que surtout, les caractéristiques techniques mentionnées sur le site du webmarchant NetWalker, ne sont pas conformes à ce à quoi est destiné ce scanner. La fonction première de ce produit étant justement de numériser des photos ce qui n'est pas le cas en effet. Et je n'ai pas l'intention de perdre mon argent pour un truc qui ne fonctionne pas.
La société Netwalker ne répond pas et ont même refusé le retour en Colissimo RAR du colis de ce matériel abscons. 
Quant au constructeur, iRiscan, ils me proposent un échange, mais vraisemblablement sur un produit identique, ce que je ne souhaite pas évidemment. Votre expérience en la matière, m'indique que vous avez eu les mêmes déboires avec ce produit qui n'est pas développé pour le traitement numérique de photographies mais uniquement pour de la bureautique malgré deux échanges par le constructeur.
Bien sincèrement.


----------

